
The LoRaWAN IoT Hack: Where You Can Go in the Aftermath - peburns
https://medium.com/@patburns/where-you-can-go-in-the-aftermath-of-the-lorawan-hack-5cfa02820f6b
======
Zenst
Surprised this is the first I'm reading about this and on the bottom of the
new page as this seems pretty darn major, though not had a play with any
LoRaWAN stuff, but this feels akin to when WEP was broken in some ways on an
impact level.

~~~
jpnorair
The LoRaWAN authors copied a lot from WiFi, which seems kind of dumb, but this
sort of thing happens a lot when there is no security expert in the room. In
addition, they needed to address that physical access to endpoints is easy in
IoT, but they didn’t.

